# Breeding while still nursing



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Sunday I stuck my two does in with the buck to breed. Both of them are still letting their kids nurse after 6 months. This kinda brings up the question of fertility while nursing. The buck immediatly started "courting" and doing his job with one, but pretty much just checked out the other doe and went back to the original. Does it really just kinda depend on the doe on wether or not she will be ready and it will take while still having her kid sneaking a snack once or twice a day? Of course I found both of the doe's kids in with the three adults this morning, so how will that affect it, other than the two doelings risking geting my bucks loving earlier than I would have liked?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

what I have seen with my bucks and courting doe's. They go after the more receptive one for the first few days and once they "feel" that one is done they go after the other doe and start courting. Just seems to be that way. Now after the doe's were done I noticed my buck started to court my little Piper and she is only 3 months so back into the buck pen he went. BUT with your babies being 6 months weeeellll ya might be in trouble there ...


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, does can be bred while in milk, this is common practice for milk goats. The does will need to be in heat in order for the breeding to take. Bucks generally show more interest to a doe in heat. It's possible the first doe was in heat and the second one wasn't. Heat cycles are about every 18-21 days. And yes, your buck will breed your 6 month old doelings as well.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

there is very little if any corrilation between a doe comeing into heat and lactating, Dairy herds both goats and cattle are bred back while they are still in milk, they are only dryed off just before kidding to give their body a break, a doe will come into heat on its own biological clock, some does come in sooner some dont,


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

A heavy milking doe (or cow) early in their lactation can have a pause in their heat cycles if their body is putting everything into the production of milk.
Not enough body fat and an animal will not cycle with fertile heats. Athletes, and women who are overly skinny will stop cycling as well.
This late into the lactation, there should not be any issue.
Few of our does are dry when we breed them. They are usually still nursing kids. Some nurse up until two months prior to delivery. Both their own delivery and I have had doelings still nursing their dam two months before they delivered their own kids.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

BTW they are pygmies if it makes a diff.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

This year one of my does was re-bred just a few weeks after kidding (her decision). I think it depends on the doe as I've never had that happen before.
HF


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would certainly be concerned about the 6-month old does. Might want to get them out if it's not too late.

I don't like to breed my does but once a year with time off between taking kids off her and breeding. I simply like to give their bodies a break.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if you keep them in good condition with adaquate feed and water etc a break is not really needed, infact depending on your breed and what your wanting to produce a break can be a bad thing, Pygmies it wont really matter, their not used for dairy,


----------

